# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENT | M. JACK RUSSELL [IDF] jardin clos + sans chien/chat

## Kinou36

*URGENCE, repart en refuge..
Région Ile-de-France

Recherche FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL ou D'ADOPTION* 
*Roxy* - *Mâle castré* - *Jack Russell* - *2 ans*

Peut grogner (éducation à reprendre en douceur), famille active (préfère les femmes aux hommes), si possible avec jardin et/ou connaisseurs de la race

OK *enfant* (pas trop petits)
PAS OK *chien.ne*
PAS OK *chat*

*Contact* *: 06 22 34 20 16* (Instinct de Survie)






Roxy a été adopté une premiere fois par une famille avec des enfants, il est très gentil mais peut grogner lots qu'un homme veut lui attacher la laisse (maltraitance passée peut etre..). Il a fait un essai chez une seconde famille mais il ne supporte pas leur chienne de 15 ans.. *SOS pour ROXY*

----------


## Zaz2021

> *URGENCE AVANT DÉPART FOURRIÈRE
> Région IDF*
> *Roxy* - Mâle - Jack Russell - 15 mois
> 
> Recherche pour demain : famille d'accueil *SANS* chien, ni chat avec un petit jardin bien clôturé
> 
> 
> *Contact* *: 06 22 34 20 16* (Instinct de Survie)
> 
> ...


Bonjour, sur quelle région vous êtes, et quelle âge a telle ? Je deux enfants, il est sociable ?

----------


## Kinou36

@Zaz2021 | Il est dans le 91 jusqu'à mercredi. C'est un male de 15 mois. Sociable avec les enfants (et prefere kes femmes aux hommes) mais besoin de jardin clos. Contactez le numero de l'annonce.  ::

----------


## Kinou36

*PLUS QUE 48H POUR ROXY*

Ce petit jack peut grogner quand un home met la laisse. Aucun soucis avec les femmes et enfants mais il lui faudrait un petit jardin.

----------


## Kinou36

*URGENCE AVANT DIMANCHE*, sans FA Roxy va retourner en fourrière !!

Roxy est un jeune Jack Russell qui préfère les femmes et enfants plutot que les hommes.

OK *enfant* (pas trop petit)
PAS OK *chien*, ni *chat*

*Contact : 06 22 34 20 16* (Instinct de Survie)

----------


## Kinou36

*UPDATE* : Roxy va faire un essai dans le 91, dans une famille en maison, croisons les doigts pour que celle ci aoit la bonne !

----------


## Kinou36

Roxy repart au refuge..

Il lui faudrait un suivi avec un BON éduc qui sache le comprendre.. grogner ne fait pas de lui un mauvais chien. Il serait heureux chez des personnes actives (avec des grands enfants/ado pourquoi pas), sans autres animaux..

----------


## Kinou36

*MAJ* : Roxy est à l'essai chez une dame seule avec jardin !

----------


## GADYNETTE

qu'en est-il de ROXY ????

----------


## Kinou36

Roxy est en FA dans le 91 mais le pauvre est trimballée de FA en FA.. Il a un passif, son éducation est a reprendre, il lui fait une famille d'accueil ou d'adoption patiente, qui connaisse les signaux d apaisement etc..

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre ROXY.....j'espère que bientôt SA FAMILLE se fera connaître.

----------

